# Help Leash Training Rescue Dog.



## Willyd (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a 4 yr old miniature poodle who was rescued from a breeder who evidently so no more value in the dog. I have no idea if she was used to breed, or if she was a puppy who never sold. I just don't know her history very well.

KaiJa (pronounced Ka-ha) is gentle and sweet. But she has never been on a lead before and while having it on her doesn't freak her out, she just stands there and freezes up with tail pointing straight down. If I gently tug at the leash to encourage her to walk she resists and will not budge. If I stand next to her long enough, she begins to walk on her own in the direction of her choosing.

Am I doing things right by just letting her roam on the leash, or should I take a different approach?

Bill


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd let her just wear it, even drag it around, until she gets used to it and relaxes. Then two approaches jump out at me - one, teaching her to give to leash pressure (little gentle tug, treat if she steps in, lather, rinse, repeat) and also teaching her more generally to walk beside you - basically engaging with and treating her for walking along in a general heel position, on or off leash.


----------

